# iOS 4 is awsme!!! On iPhone 3G too.



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Running the iOS4 GM, on my iPhone 3G.

It is simply amazing, and i do have multitasking and background enabled,
I find it still works quite well. 

This new OS fixes all my issues with the iPhone OS,

well except custom SMS tones >.<.

Anyone else running iOS4 yet?

-tpcm


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Unfortunately it won't run on my 2G or else I'd be right there with you. Once iPhone 4 hits I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for a decently priced 3GS so I can run OS4


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

i thought multitasking wasn't going to work on the 3G (hence why I wanna get rid of mine for 3GS)? is it working because your phone is jailbroken or will this work on all 3G phones? what about the speed, has that improved at all with OS4 on the 3G? faster, slower, same?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

cantwait said:


> i thought multitasking wasn't going to work on the 3G (hence why I wanna get rid of mine for 3GS)? is it working because your phone is jailbroken or will this work on all 3G phones? what about the speed, has that improved at all with OS4 on the 3G? faster, slower, same?


Multitasking will certainly work out of the box on your 3GS. It will work on the 3G as well, but needs to be hacked to do it. This is just Apple's way of persuading you to buy a new phone.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

andreww said:


> Multitasking will certainly work out of the box on your 3GS. It will work on the 3G as well, but needs to be hacked to do it. This is just Apple's way of persuading you to buy a new phone.


yes just saw on youtube showing the jailbreak version of 3G running the iOS4.. cool


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Does the iOS4 make the 3G run any faster? I often find typing is laggy.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Benito said:


> Does the iOS4 make the 3G run any faster? I often find typing is laggy.


From what I've seen on a friend's- No. Not at all.

EDIT: Scratch that, he just got into work and said he *LOVES* it. Says that it's *less laggy *AND *battery life is better*. I guess it just needed a restart after he restored from backup.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been running it for a day on my 3G and to be honest I'd almost like to downgrade... It might just be that I'm getting more used to my iPad and it's speed but the 3G seems noticeably slower than before. Also as I haven't hacked (I can't imagine trying to multiple task like this it had become painfully slow in comparison to the iPad before os 4 and that's gotten even worse. ) as for new features for 3G there's not much. Only 2 big ones I've noticed so far are folders for apps which is great but laggy And the unified inbox. If you can change the background wallpaper in this build I've yet to figure out how... The new one with water droplets seemed to show up at first but after I synced to my old backup it went back to the plain black background. Overall I think it's a great os upgrade.... Just not for the 3G... I'll be getting an iPhone 4 as soon as it comes out here


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iOS4 on the 3GS is noticeably faster and I really like it.

For some reason the Wallpaper changing isn't supported on the 3G model, only the 3GS (like Multitasking). I can't understand why though?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Benito said:


> Does the iOS4 make the 3G run any faster? I often find typing is laggy.


Get rid of some of your cydia apps, notably Winterboard, if you are jailbroken. I did a housecleaning yesterday and my phone is running 100% better.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

iOS4 runs smooth and much faster than 3.1 on iPhone 3GS. However it seems like multitasking doesn't work on 3rd party apps. It has to reload whenever I switch apps using double click. Do they applications has to support multitasking in it's API's or do we just have to wait for the official iOS4 on June 21st? The only ones that keep the app's current state after you leave them are apple's default apps


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

I actually find my 3G runs quite a bit faster. BTW, if your jailbreaking do not install winterboard, it makes mobilesubstrate continuously crash, wait for a new version... 

Mine is only jailbroken so i could modify the plist to enable multitasking and the background.

Even better news, my battery got a total of 7 hours usage and 11 hours standby yesterday. usage was mostly with skype, iPod, and Youtube, as my actual iPod had a dead battery cuz i forgot to charge it. MUCH MUCH better.

Rotation lock is awesome and so are the new iPod Controls.

I had been considering switching from iPhone, but am no longer due to the improvements,
today will be my normal phone usage so i would like to see how long the battery lasts.  

Much Much Much Better, and i am quite happy with it.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

andreww said:


> Get rid of some of your cydia apps, notably Winterboard, if you are jailbroken. I did a housecleaning yesterday and my phone is running 100% better.


two friends find that once there apps are organized into folders a lot of swipe lag disappeard as well.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Folders are AMAZING on my 3GS! Multitasking is cool as well... I really enjoy the digital zoom (As hokey as it is). Overall I find it faster.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't have any Cydia apps and my iPhone isn't jailbroken.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Because it lags like a bugger. This is more related to the lack of GPU power then anything else.
> 
> I've got a 3G and I've enabled multitasking, which works /reasonably/ well enough to justify it in my books- but enabling wallpapers really makes Springboard lag graphically. The transitions you see where the icons fly away when launching an app and fly back when closing an app are **not smooth** and, frankly, look like crap. This is why Apple disabled that feature. It works, but not nicely. A lot of users would complain that it looks bad, even though it technically works.
> 
> -DN


I have a 3G, I just enabled the wallpaper, and it seems to work perfectly fine for me. Transitions are no less smooth than before. I'm using one of the Apple provided wallpapers. Are you perhaps trying to load a larger image you put on the phone yourself?

I find the multitasking "ability" to be fantastic for 3G, even if I don't multitask. Why? Because it allows you to full kill an application and free up memory. I launch the facebook app only once a day, if that, so why should it eat my my memory for nothing? Now I just kill it (and other "one off" apps) when done, and my phone is running way smoother.

A7


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Once I'm certain that a 3GS can run iOS 4 *and be unlocked,* I'll get one. My 2G original has served me incredibly well (I've not really been tempted to upgrade till this point), but if I can find a good deal on a used one and it meets the above conditions, I'll jump.

I'd like an iPhone 4, of course, but that will have to wait -- not only because any phone I carry *has* to be unlockable, but also because big changes are coming to the cell industry in 2011/2012 and I might have to "get by" on a 3GS until the iPhone 5 or 6.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Once I'm certain that a 3GS can run iOS 4 *and be unlocked,* I'll get one. My 2G original has served me incredibly well (I've not really been tempted to upgrade till this point), but if I can find a good deal on a used one and it meets the above conditions, I'll jump.
> 
> I'd like an iPhone 4, of course, but that will have to wait -- not only because any phone I carry *has* to be unlockable, but also because big changes are coming to the cell industry in 2011/2012 and I might have to "get by" on a 3GS until the iPhone 5 or 6.



What big changes? Care to elaborate?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> What big changes? Care to elaborate?


I was referring primarily to the rollout of (marketing term ahoy) "4G" cellular data and infrastructure. Naturally, since this will start in the US, there will be no set standard for this concept and two or more incompatible technologies will fight a huge and expensive battle lasting months if not years to determine which one prevails, but eventually there will be a 4G standard, and it will be hugely faster than what's available now -- but of course will require new equipment to access. Of course. 

This will have ripple effects on next year's smartphones and the current concepts of "data caps" and plan pricing. Should the "winning" 4G technology actually be the best one (hint: don't hold your breath), it will have an impact on lots of other fields and show a shift in data consumption (spiking upwards) and people will want to do more and more "stuff" using 4G.

From Jobs' public statements, Apple seems well aware of what's ahead and will be able to plan for it in the iPhone 5, the iPad 2, the iPod Touch whatever version, and future Macs. 4G cellular has the *potential* (if its implemented well and priced right) to replace cable providers as the main source of high-speed internet over the next few years. Shifts like that always have big consequences.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

4G (either Wi-Max, or LTE) will not be in widespread use at least until 2015, and even so, the current 3G/3G+ infrastructure will be in place for a long time. There won't be a battle on the handset side, its pretty much going to be LTE. The only large network that has committed to Wi-Max for mobile use us Sprint, in the US. All of the Canadian carriers, and all of the US carriers (outside of Sprint) have already announced plans for LTE service. Its pretty much the same around the world. I wouldn't be surprised to see the next iPhone have LTE capability, but also wouldn't be surprised to see it leave it off. It really depends on the network coverage (around the world), and how easily and LTE radio can be added to the current 4 radios in the iPhone 4 (GSM, HSPA, Bluetooth, GPS), and if it will be possible to cram in yet another radio without making the phone any larger. The GSM/HSPA radios will need to stay, as they will be necessary in any areas that don't have LTE coverage for at least the next 2-3 years.

Wi-Max has a much better chance at replacing cable/ADSL internet service for fixed locations (homes/businesses). That is a battle ths is just beginning to form, and will be interesting to observe.

Kostas


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you guys getting this as developers? iTunes says I'm up to date 3.1.3


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

twolf3232 said:


> are you guys getting this as developers? Itunes says i'm up to date 3.1.3


+1


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have iOS 4.0 as well, and yes you get it from being a developer.

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this... but here: [LINK REMOVED - Please don't link to pre-release software]


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

twolf3232 said:


> Are you guys getting this as developers? iTunes says I'm up to date 3.1.3


It's been available to developers since the evening of June 7th (so unreputable places not long after that). Anyone talking about it however is breaking their NDA - but with the iPhone the NDA is so regularly and widely broken it's kind of useless.


----------



## damizza (Feb 9, 2008)

*iOS 4*

Where are you guys getting your download of iOS 4 from? It's not available yet.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

damizza said:


> Where are you guys getting your download of iOS 4 from? It's not available yet.


if you're a developer and paid the developer's kit, you and dload it as you prep your app for release.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I was referring primarily to the rollout of (marketing term ahoy) "4G" cellular data and infrastructure. Naturally, since this will start in the US, there will be no set standard for this concept and two or more incompatible technologies will fight a huge and expensive battle lasting months if not years to determine which one prevails, but eventually there will be a 4G standard, and it will be hugely faster than what's available now -- but of course will require new equipment to access. Of course.
> 
> This will have ripple effects on next year's smartphones and the current concepts of "data caps" and plan pricing. Should the "winning" 4G technology actually be the best one (hint: don't hold your breath), it will have an impact on lots of other fields and show a shift in data consumption (spiking upwards) and people will want to do more and more "stuff" using 4G.
> 
> From Jobs' public statements, Apple seems well aware of what's ahead and will be able to plan for it in the iPhone 5, the iPad 2, the iPod Touch whatever version, and future Macs. 4G cellular has the *potential* (if its implemented well and priced right) to replace cable providers as the main source of high-speed internet over the next few years. Shifts like that always have big consequences.


I'm not so much interested about the data usage with 4g, although it is intriguing.

For myself, I'm half way through a 3 yr rogers contract and i wonder if there will be any new players and/or what will happen to current plans. I know things always change, but I'd like to upgrade on one hand b/c I like the camera additions, but on the other hand, I keep thinking the new OS will make the 3GS experience even better and who knows what the plans will be like.

doh!


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

I have iOS4 GM running on my iPod Touch 2nd Gen and it has been eating battery like crazy. I haven't even done anything on it today and it was at 100% this morning and now it's at 40%. Not sure if this has to with the wifi always on now?
It hasn't been this bad yet, but still a noticeable decline in battery life.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

andreww said:


> Multitasking will certainly work out of the box on your 3GS. It will work on the 3G as well, but needs to be hacked to do it. This is just Apple's way of persuading you to buy a new phone.


No, this is Apple's way of saying "The 3G has half the RAM of a 3GS so it will be a crappy experience so we aren't going to enable it." While it may persuade you to buy a new phone, there's certainly a good reason behind it.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm honestly having a really bad experience with iOS4 on my 3G. It feels so much slower in nearly everything. Opening applications, opening Safari and even stuff like the Call/Text apps. Typing also feels awkward now, since it takes a while for the phone to catch up to what I'm typing.

I tried reinstalling OS3 but it would keep failing. Probably need to download a specific file or something but yeah, once I figure it out I'll probably downgrade.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Amoda - Google "downgrade os 4.0 to 3.1.2" and read the comments and follow the directions. You will get past the iTunes errors but your baseband will always be left at the state it was flashed by 4.0 (may or may not be a problem). Wait for a more stable version of 4.0 to come out and upgrade again. You will probably be happy with it then.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had both issues with sluggishness and responsiveness 
And just today had major battery issues, when from fully charged this am to 20% warning by noon and it was getting very warm. Rebooting seemed to help but yeah something was definitely going on in the background eating he battery.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

I really think it's the wifi. When I put it on airport mode it doesn't drain by the end of day, still more usage than before but way better with wifi off. iOS4 had the feature of wifi always on so you can receive mail etc but it's annoying for battery. Hopefully the release will be better or they'll address it in the future.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Been using iOS 4 for 2 days now and it's brought a lot of positive changes to the table.

For me the changes to how mail functions is the biggest thing I've noticed. The unified inbox and automatic grouping of email chains is making life A LOT simpler.... now if only I could just mark all as read at one time!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

benmossm said:


> I really think it's the wifi. When I put it on airport mode it doesn't drain by the end of day, still more usage than before but way better with wifi off. iOS4 had the feature of wifi always on so you can receive mail etc but it's annoying for battery. Hopefully the release will be better or they'll address it in the future.


Under Wifi networks - Is Ask to Join Network off? Make sure that setting is off if not already done.

Also what are you Mail settings set to? Push? Fetch??


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Ask to Join Network is off, Mail is set to push. I guess I could put it to fetch to save battery, just seems weird that I have to do that now when it was fine before.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

benmossm said:


> Ask to Join Network is off, Mail is set to push. I guess I could put it to fetch to save battery, just seems weird that I have to do that now when it was fine before.


The other option is bring it in to an Apple Store and tell them what's going on. Because it shouldn't be draining that fast.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

True. Suppose I should wait until the actual release.


----------



## Blaizng angel (May 3, 2010)

I have ios 4 gm on my 3g from fido. For me it works very very fast. My battey life's actually increased. Wi fi is always on too


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

iOS 4 + jailbreak (first time!) on my 3G.

Pretty happy so far. I love the custom wallpapers that the jailbreak has enabled.


----------

